# Update gambia März 2018



## Schulle01 (12. März 2018)

So, nun sind die Gäste wieder weg, eine gute Gelegenheit selbst mal wieder raus zu fahren. Also schnell den Käptain angerufen und einen Termin gemacht. Ich wollte es auf Snapper probieren, da Cassavas und Cäptainfisch noch nicht so wirklich an der Küste sind und die Baracuda Saison hier auch beendet ist.
Samstag sollte es los gehen. 
Die letzten Tage war kaum gefischt worden, da der Wind Ausfahrten nicht zuliess.
Ist eigendlich immer gut hier, nach stürmischen Tagen sein Glück zu versuchen. 
Am Riff angekommen war ein Handleinenfischer in seinem Ein baum bereits dabei einen Snapper zu drillen. Nach ein paar Minuten könnte ich sehen, wie er den ca. 10 Pfund schweren Fisch ins Boot brachte. Na, das fing ja verheißungsvoll an. 

Kaum sass der Anker und die Ruten waren ausgebracht hatten wir auch schon den ersten Biss auf die mit einem Calmar beköderte Rute. Nur kurz Schnur gegeben, Anhieb und der Fisch war gehakt. Sofort merke ich aber das er sich im Riff befand und das Vorfach, bestehend aus 1,2 mm monofiler Schnur durch Gestein oder Korallen gezogen wurde. 
Es kam, wie es kommen musste, plötzlich saß der Fisch fest und es bewegte sich gar nichts mehr.
Der Käptain löste den Anker und wir versuchten durch Stellungswechsel die Schnur zu lösen. Nach einigen Versuchen fühlte ich wie der Fisch wieder in Bewegung kam. Die neu aufkeimende Hoffnung, den  Fisch doch noch zum Boot zu bekommen wurde jäh enttäuscht, als er jetzt  mit zunehmender Geschwindigkeit abzog und  dabei das Vorfach an den Felsen riss.
Also zurück zum Anker und neuer Versuch. Die Ruten mit Calmaren, toten Köderfischen und Garnelen geködert und weiter ging es. Wir hatten auflaufend Wasser, die Strömung war nicht so stark also immer noch Klasse Bedingungen. 
Nach ein paar Minuten wieder Hektik im Einbaum des Nachbarn. Diesmal konnte er nach heftigem Kampf über sicherlich 15 minuten einen Snapper von geschätzten 50 Pfund gaffen. Er hatte genug für heute, brachte uns noch seine restlichen köderfische und machte sich auf den Weg in den Hafen um seinen Fang zu verkaufen.
Nun waren wir allein am Riff und es sollte gar nicht all zu lange dauern, da zeigte die Rutenspitze meiner Sportex Magnus Boat Rute einen weiteren Biss an. Erneut sass der Anhieb und der Fisch versuchte Schnur zu gewinnen. Es gelang mir jedoch diesmal, ihn vom Grund weg zu bekommen. Er kam die ersten Meter relativ einfach mit, aber nachdem ich die ersten Umdrehungen Schnur auf der Rolle hatte, explodierte er förmlich!
Kurze aber sehr heftige Fluchten wechselten sich mit ruckartigen Richtungswechseln ab sodass ich immer wieder Sorge hatte, er würde es doch noch mal zurück ins Riff schaffen.
Aber plötzlich war er am Boot! Der Käptain gaffte ihn problemlos und da lag mein Snapper nun vor mir. 
36 Pfund schwer bei einer Länge con 93 cm, wie sich später herrausstellte.
In diesem Moment, gerade als ich Photos machen wollte viel mir auf, dass ich mein Handy zuhause gelassen hatte. Also musste das vom Käptain herhalten. 
Nach einigen Aufnahmen wir den die Ruten wieder ausgelegt und nur Augenblicke später hatte ich einen Biss auf Garnele an der 80 Gramm Spinnrute. 
Der Fisch nahm Schnur und lieferte an dem leichten Gerät einen furiosen Kampf bei dem er immer wieder meterweise Schnur von der Rolle zog. Im Boot lag dann ein 6 Pfund schwerer Cassava, der sich aber gewehrt hatte wie ein "Grosser".
Dann wurde es ruhig.
 Wir hatten noch einen Biss auf Calmar, aber der 10/0 Circelhook wollt nicht haken. Es folgte eine Stunden des wartens.  Dann aber erneut ein Biss auf Calmar, diesmal sass der Haken aber plötzlich war kein Druck mehr auf der Schnur. Ich kurbelte so schnell ich konnte, aber ich bekam keinen Kontakt zum Fisch und dachte schon, er sei ausgestiegen.
Aber dann, nach gefühlten Minuten des wilden Schnureinholen, hatte ich wieder Kontakt und fühlte, das ein schwerer Fisch am anderen Ende der Leine kämpfte. Mehrfach schwamm er unter dem Boot durch, umrundete die Ankerleine, bevor wir sie einholen konnten und zog immer wieder Schnur von meiner Shimano Talika. Wir dachten schon wir hätten eine der hier gelegentlich vorkommenden Cobia am Haken, da kam die Überraschung. Plötzlich lag ein 70 Pfund Stachelrochen am Boot.
Damit hätten wir nach diesem Drill nicht gerechnet. Die Rochen, mit denen wir hier sonst zu tun haben liefern eigendlich vergleichsweise unspektakulär Drills ab! Wobei eher das gegenseitige Kräftemessen im Vordergrund steht und bei dem die Fluchten zwar unheimlich kräftig aber doch eher ruhig vor sich gehen.
So entschlossen wir uns den Tag zu beenden und zum Ufer zurück zu kehren. 
Vielleicht wird es ja beim nächsten mal ein Cobia.


----------



## Schulle01 (12. März 2018)

*AW: Update gambia März 2018*

Leider sind die Bilder an Bord nur schwer zu erkennen. Habe aber doch versucht sie einzufügen.


----------



## Schulle01 (12. März 2018)

*AW: Update gambia März 2018*

So, nach vielen vergeblichen versuchen ist es mir nun doch gelungen die Bilddaten so zu verkleinern, das ich sie hier verwenden kann.
Hab das Photo am Abend, mit meinem apparat gemacht .


----------



## Silverfish1 (12. März 2018)

*AW: Update gambia März 2018*

Wahnsinns Fisch, toller Bericht. Gerne mehr davon


----------



## Nacktangler (17. März 2018)

*AW: Update gambia März 2018*

DAS nenne ich mal einen Snapper  Kein Vergleich zu meinen Mangrove-Snappern in Portionsgröße


----------



## daci7 (21. März 2018)

*AW: Update gambia März 2018*

Sehr tolles Tier! Danke für den Bericht!


----------



## scorp10n77 (25. März 2018)

*AW: Update gambia März 2018*

Coole Sache, dass wir hier sogar was zu so einer exotischen Destination zu lesen bekommen. Vielen Dank dafür, coole Fische die du so fängst!


----------

